# Dipping traps in paint?



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought a gallon of rustoleum professional oil based enamel paint to dip my traps in. Somebody told me to mix it with two gallons of water. I don't think it's a good idea to mix oil and water so I wanted to know what to mix with it and how much?


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

read the directions on the can


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I did it the directions say 1 1/2-2 pints of acetone for spraying applications. I thought that would be to thick to dip them in.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

If you are talking about k-9 traps,I would not paint/dip them.Rat,mink,**** traps should be fine,but it is just as easy to boil & dye them or use one of the trap dips.Dye or dip will hold up and last much longer than paint


----------

